# Strymon Iridium



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Are you ready for the new Strymon offering: Iridium, the cab ir pedal

Strymon Iridium: A new amp/cab simulator pedal - gearnews.com


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Might have amp sims too? Looks interesting


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Cups said:


> Might have amp sims too? Looks interesting


3 amp voicings yup. I wonder how it sounds.

I have been happy with the 3 strymon products I have owned.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Below is a pretty good demo. Apparently there is a way to switch off the cab sim or amp sim if you don’t need one of those. It’s also full stereo in (TRS) & out (most Strymon pedals are not “full stereo” as there is some blending going on in the effects processing). And you can load your own IR’s.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Curious to know how it sounds compared to an Axe-Fx (since I have one of those and use it ONLY for cabinet sim).


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Tech companies are still trying to match tube amp technology from 60 years ago. Still not there.


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

It sounds very good. Very easy to use. A good addition to any pedalboard.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

are these on the shelf yet?


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

Yes I bought it Yesterday at Electric Mojo.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Curious about price, couldn't find it on the website?


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

Already out of Stock:

https://electricmojoguitars.com/guitar-accessories/load-box-speaker-simulator/strymon-iridium.html


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

That is a fair bit of cake?


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

May be but you pay for what you get. Price is in line with all other top of the line Strymon pedal. From my point of view it is a no compromise pedal. You can load 96khz IRs etc... No limits like other amp modeler in a pedal format.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

player99 said:


> Tech companies are still trying to match tube amp technology from 60 years ago. Still not there.


You played one?


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Mine is coming today. I don't know if I'll keep it but I figured it's worth a shot. I go back and forth on whether I prefer an all in one unit (Kemper Stage) or not. Truth is I only use a couple of profiles and don't love the Kemper options for overdrives so I figure it's worth trying out.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

TimH said:


> Mine is coming today. I don't know if I'll keep it but I figured it's worth a shot. I go back and forth on whether I prefer an all in one unit (Kemper Stage) or not. Truth is I only use a couple of profiles and don't love the Kemper options for overdrives so I figure it's worth trying out.


Arrived. I also bout some new profiles with baked in overdrIves last night to shoot out with this thing. Round 1 of results later this afternoon.


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

I am more or less in the same situation. However it is because I use almost exclusively softwares now. I ordered the strymon Iridium and the Neurnaber Neuron. Could be something I could bring with me anywhere since the Strymon has a Headphones output. Now I realize I would need also a Timeline


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Ok - as I expected the Iridium should now be considered a “player” with what the other premier modelling companies produce. I used a loop in my Kemper to listen to the Iridium with the same virtual pedals I’m always using. I simply disabled the Kemper amp/cab and then enabled the Iridium for A/B testing.

However I will be returning it. If this had been released or shown earlier in the year Strymon could has saved me selling off my board for a Kemper Stage. I think if you have a board you love and want to go silent or FRFR at gigs the SI is for you. But it’s not better than my Kemper. In fact I still prefer the Kemper amps in nearly every case. Certainly I have Match/Vox profiles that I prefer to the Chime model and that’s my go to.


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

I am still debating if I keep it ofr sell it. What is interesting is the Strymon Iridium is also a very high quality IR loader. If I decide to built a small board it will be the first pedal on it for sure. I will try some pedals in front of it this week-end and probably try it as an IR loader with my Suhr Reactive Load.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

TimH said:


> I also bout some new profiles with baked in overdrIves ...


What are they? What type of IR loader is needed for that?


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Hammerhands said:


> What are they? What type of IR loader is needed for that?


Sorry, those are for the Kemper


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I have an Iridium in box but have not tried it yet. I bought it to use with headphones and had grand plans but time slipped by...


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Finally plugged in and it sounds great. I agree with @TimH and prefer my Kemper as well but this is a really good compact unit. I’m using it with headphones and the Marshall preset example provided by Strymon is superb.

On another note, how do you connect a pedal to the Iridium when using the headphones output?

thx


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

Wanted to bump this and see if I can get any more feedback. I’m in limbo waiting for the FM3 and have nothing. Wondering if this would be a worthwhile purchase for the interim. 

For those of you using software, how does this compare to S-Gear?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Kemper have (finally) come out with RigManager 3.0 with the built-in editor. To some people, not having an editor was a show-stopper (wasn't for me, but I'll still eventually download the free editor, once it's past the Beta phase).


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

I got rid of my kemper in the early fall. I’ve had one about 3x hoping it would stick but I just wasn’t keen on the workflow, especially since I don’t own any amps and was reliant on the rig exchange or purchasing packs based on YouTube sound clips. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I get that. It isn't for everyone. Neither is the Axe or Helix (I personally prefer the workflow and sound creation process of the KPA). 

But to some people, the lack of editor in the KPA world seemed to be a big deal, enough to stop them from buying one. I can see that with the Stage, but not so much with the toaster or rack. As always, YMMV.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Well I am time travelling in time backwards, I just broke down and bought one. Looking forward to trying it out.

I know I am so three years ago, some of my stuff is so 40 years ago!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I finally got this today, I am so excited!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Finally had a chance to check this out today as I am home sick. Herself is out so I got to go direct into my PA. After I fixed a bad connection on my left channel and cleaned a dirty pot it works great. I really like the round and chime when you turn up the gain. Did not have a chance to check out the plexiglass sounds to much. No pedals were used in front of it. 3 amps in a box, how can you go wrong?


----------

